
Moving to MemSQL - munchor
http://eng.tapjoy.com/blog-list/moving-to-memsql
======
vmorgulis
Not related to the content of the post, but I wonder why tapjoy.com is
blacklisted by Disconnect (via uBlock Origin)

    
    
        ||tapjoy.com^
        Malvertising filter list by Disconnect

------
kevincox
Until Apple buys it...

